# E425 2.3 MPG?



## Grievous (Jun 27, 2005)

Hello all,

I've just ordered a Bessacarr E425 2.3, I was wondering if anyone can tell me what mpg I can expect?
Thanks Simon.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Wow. For a minute there I thought you stated you were only getting 2.3 mpg. After reading it 42 times I realised your engine was a 2.3  . The worst I ever got was 4.5 mpg but that was with a 7.4. Sorry can't help you but it should be in the range of 21.5 to 35 mpg. :wink:


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grevious iv'e got a 425 the worst MPG iv'e got is 23 the best 28 


Dave


----------



## Grievous (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm pretty happy with that,  23 - 28 seems good for such a big vehicle i was expecting down towards 20 worst case.
Are you happy with your E425? had any probs with it?

Thanks Simon


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Though it was grevious at 2.3 mpg

We get 34 mpg out of a 2.8ltr and use the deisel for central heating at that


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

we just bought an elddis with a 2.2l engine and reckon we are getting about 6-7 miles per litre


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

*425 MPG*

Hi,

Have calculated our E425 MPG at every fill up over its 18 months and 6,000 miles, has always been either 27 or 28.

Have had no problems at all since new but now swapping it for a garage model so its for sale at £25k if you are interested.

Regards

Trevor


----------

